# Now hiring - niles / glenview area



## Joe Vitale

Niles / Glenview Based Landscaping and Snow Removal Company is Hiring
-work located in Niles, Glenview, Des Plaines, Morton Grove, Park Ridge, Mt. Prospect....etc

We are looking for experienced snow removal personnel in the following areas:

1. Bobcat Operator
-will operate OUR brand new bobcat machines with push box and bucket
-Bobcats completely sealed and heated 
-2 speed bobcat
-air ride seating
-must have experience

2. Plow Truck Drivers with own Vehicle
-preferably year 2000 and newer
-proper running condition
-valid DL
-proper insurance
-must have experience

3. Plow Truck Operators - operate OUR vehicle
-valid DL
-must have experience

4. Shovel Crew Members
-must have experience
-additional pay offered if you supply proper vehicle
-we supply vehicle and equipment

We are looking for hard working , dependable and enthusiastic people to join our team. 
Please call Joe @ 847-417-9761
or email [email protected]


----------



## Joe Vitale

*Job*

Please call me. Thanks


----------



## TCLS88

bump it up


----------



## Joe Vitale

Please call number above


----------



## TCLS88

Bump it up


----------



## Joe Vitale

bump it up


----------



## palatineplowboy

do you have a min. age requirement?


----------



## Joe Vitale

Not usually. Experience and good people are more important. How old are you?


----------



## palatineplowboy

18 but i have been plowing for 2 years and do have my own truck but rather be a company driver


----------



## Joe Vitale

Palatine plow boy....please call me at 847-417-9761. Thanks.


----------



## TCLS88

Bump it up


----------



## Joe Vitale

*Hiring*



palatineplowboy;1495467 said:


> 18 but i have been plowing for 2 years and do have my own truck but rather be a company driver


Palatine plow boy. Are you interested in meeting or talking. Give me a call at 847-417-9761

Thanks
Joe


----------



## TCLS88

bump bump bump


----------



## TCLS88

Bump it up


----------



## TCLS88

bump it up


----------



## t.land

2004 f450 4x4 6.0l diesel dump with western 9'6" mvp ultramount, plowing experience, 700+ hours bobcat (loading material, grading dirt, etc), 150 hrs mini excavator. Valid "c class" drivers license (16,000-26,000 GVWR) and insurance. Call Zack at 630.913.5100 if interested/still looking


----------



## Joe Vitale

I will call you.


----------



## Joe Vitale

please call me


----------



## Sawboy

Pm sent Joe


----------



## snowguys

Hey joe I tryed to call you and didn't get a call back I have two skid steers if your still looking for help


----------



## Joe Vitale

To Snowguys

Sorry about not responding. Dont know what happened. 

Can I contact you by phone? What is your #? Thanks


----------



## edb150

We talked sunday ,i have 2 trucks available let me know if you need help [email protected]


----------



## Joe Vitale

Are you still looking?


----------

